# New To Thunderbolt :)



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Hai...ok so my buddy decided to get an iPhone and sold me his thunderbolt so I'm pretty stoked. I'm coming from a droid x2 so I do have some experience with flashing roms and scripts and what not...anyways my buddy had this phone rooted and had it on a custom Rom but reset it to factory so I'm trying to root it again and I'm trying to root it through revolutionary but it says that I already have s- off then it asks me if I want to install custom recover and I hit y and it fails 5 times and tells me to download custom recovery myself and flash it myself but I can't flash anything without a custom recover? I'm confused plz help


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Get ROM Manager and select the top option, "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery." Solved









All the best,

-HG


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Just install twrp


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Get ROM Manager and select the top option, "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery." Solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have root acess I need to have a custom recovery in order to flash the SU 2.3.6.3 flies, don't I?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> I don't have root acess I need to have a custom recovery in order to flash the SU 2.3.6.3 flies, don't I?


If you have s-off you probably can get root access back pretty easily. Try downloading superuser from the market then Rom manager. Keep us posted and we'll get you sorted out.

On another note, you could always just use adb and do everything the old fashioned way...its really not that difficult.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> If you have s-off you probably do still have root access. Try downloading superuser from the market then Rom manager. Keep us posted and we'll get you sorted out.
> 
> On another note, you could always just use adb and do everything the old fashioned way...its really not that difficult.


Thanks for the reply. Just did that and it says an error occurred when attempting to run privelaged commands any other suggestion?


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> If you have s-off you probably do still have root access. Try downloading superuser from the market then Rom manager. Keep us posted and we'll get you sorted out.
> 
> On another note, you could always just use adb and do everything the old fashioned way...its really not that difficult.


Thanks for the reply. Just did that and it says an error occurred when attempting to run privelaged commands any other suggestion?


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Turn the phone off. Press and hold power and volume down until it boots to the white hboot screen. Give it a second to scan for a PG05IMG file. Then use Vol down to select recovery then press power. See if it goes to clockwork recovery, if so flash the su zip.

Then download super user from market.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

RainyDay said:


> Turn the phone off. Press and hold power and volume down until it boots to the white hboot screen. Give it a second to scan for a PG05IMG file. Then use Vol down to select recovery then press power. See if it goes to clockwork recovery, if so flash the su zip.
> 
> Then download super user from market.


It boots into android recovery =\


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

RainyDay said:


> Turn the phone off. Press and hold power and volume down until it boots to the white hboot screen. Give it a second to scan for a PG05IMG file. Then use Vol down to select recovery then press power. See if it goes to clockwork recovery, if so flash the su zip.
> 
> Then download super user from market.


It boots into android recovery =\


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

RainyDay said:


> Turn the phone off. Press and hold power and volume down until it boots to the white hboot screen. Give it a second to scan for a PG05IMG file. Then use Vol down to select recovery then press power. See if it goes to clockwork recovery, if so flash the su zip.
> 
> Then download super user from market.


It boots into android recovery =\


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

RainyDay said:


> Turn the phone off. Press and hold power and volume down until it boots to the white hboot screen. Give it a second to scan for a PG05IMG file. Then use Vol down to select recovery then press power. See if it goes to clockwork recovery, if so flash the su zip.
> 
> Then download super user from market.


Mmk I did that and it booted into android recovery =\


----------

